# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Incontinentie i.p.v. afscheiding

## Nathalie3

Hallo, ik ben een meisje van 16 jaar en ik heb sinds 3 dagen last van (ongewild) urineverlies. De vaginale afscheiding is gestopt, terwijl ik dat normaal wel heb. het is ontzettend vervelend, want het lekt erg door in m'n onderbroek en ik ben bang dat als ik geen inlegkruisjes gebruik, het door lekt in m'n broek.
weet iemand wat er aan de hand kan zijn? ligt het misschien aan hormoonwisselingen? 

alvast bedankt

----------


## Agnes574

Kunnen de afscheiding en het urineverlies niet losstaan van elkaar??
Mss heb je een probleem met je bekkenbodemspieren??
Ik zou een bezoekje brengen aan je huisarts of gyneacoloog!
Heel veel sterkte!!

----------


## Nathalie3

Ja maar het vreemde is, dat ik sinds de incontinentie ook geen afscheiding meer heb. 
Voor m'n bekkenbodemspieren ben ik al naar de fysiotherapeut geweest, maar dat was juist omdat ze te strak gespannen stonden, terwijl je bij incontinentie juist zou denken dat ze te slap gespannen staan. 
ik zit er ook aan te denken of ik zwanger zou kunnen zijn:
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=65633#post65633
denk je dat het nodig is om naar de huisarts te gaan, of misschien een testje te doen?
bedankt voor je reactie in ieder geval!

----------

